# Winter Projects 2015/16 Bonus points for pictures.



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Jeez, time flies when your having fun. The middle of November already. Seems like we just did this thread. Well, whats in the stand for the winter? Crazy Ebay searches? Mad cleaning skills? Not sure about you, but here, the rain is non stop, and the daylight is minimal right now.

What are you putting together?

My current project is probably a little too new for this crowd. 2000 Willits with a lot of modern parts. I think I will get a free pass with a few just for the provenance, but there is no denying it is a whole lot of new with a little kinda old thrown in.

Not sure why it chose to flip upside down weird:









Also working on this:









And still need to find yellow Oakley 3 grips for this:


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Seeing that it's one of the out sourced frames, this will end up being a restomod project.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

jeff said:


> Seeing that it's one of the out sourced frames, this will end up being a restomod project.


What's the story on those? An effort to expand the brand? Aren't there some aluminum ones that only appeared in Europe or the UK?


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)




----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

My winter project is not very mountain bikey.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

laffeaux said:


> My winter project is not very mountain bikey.


nice. corsa extra? are you building w/ tubulars?


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

colker1 said:


> nice. corsa extra? are you building w/ tubulars?


It's a bit older, a "Professional." And yes it will have tubulars.

I already have an '80 Merckx that is repainted in Feama colors. This is from '84-'85 and is original Molteni paint.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Came to me courtesy of EastCoastSteve









Plan to do mostly M730 build with rollercam out back.

Still considering stem and seatpost options and open to suggestions.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Plenty of projects still.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Gotta start somewhere.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 26, 2006)

laffeaux said:


> My winter project is not very mountain bikey.


Can't wait to see that one all polished up!


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 26, 2006)

I got my hands full


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

You guys really have some nice projects lined up to keep you warm until Spring...can't wait to see how they turn out (especially Doc's Tam )

I have a few in line for Winter. Not as snazzy as present company, but pretty cool just the same:







Steve


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Some fun stuff to look forward to. My winter project is to find a spring project.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Mig, what do you have in mind?

Doc, not sure if this is period correct for the Tam, but it might work well...



Steve


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

Up this winter: Another FRO -- I believe a 1993 PRO FRO
Frame is kinda rough, despite the fresh powder coat:



Thanks to Laffeaux for the ferrules.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ameybrook said:


> Gotta start somewhere.


Aw man, thought you found one.



Joe Steel said:


> Up this winter: Another FRO -- I believe a 1993 PRO FRO
> Frame is kinda rough, despite the fresh powder coat:
> Thanks to Laffeaux for the ferrules.


Why'd you go with white? Perfect opportunity for fancy team colors (like every single other Yeti out there). 

Get it finished and bring it to Keyesville!


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

Fresh white powder was already done when I picked it up. Leaning toward a black (mostly) XT build.
Had an A-tac stem with a noodle painted to match.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Mig, what do you have in mind?
> 
> Doc, not sure if this is period correct for the Tam, but it might work well...
> 
> ...


Thanks again ECS!!!

Project should come together quite nicely.
Already have wheels, stem and bars on the way. 
This saddle should fit my the mix quite well.

Thanks everyone and stay well!


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Yeti=abominable snowman=Lives in snow=white.

Sounds like a good choice to me.


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

Might be hard to see, but there's a '40/41 Schwinn DX stuffed in that little alcove in front of the Yeti (next to klunker with race plate) that I plan to build into a shop errand bike, replete with custom sign panel between top tubes with shop logo in vintage font. It'll be a two-tone light/dark green. The wheels are built on vintage rims already painted in those colors, and will have a massive front basket for liquor store and burrito shop runs.


----------



## mauricer (Apr 15, 2011)

A couple of projects that have been waiting in the basement for a while now. Not sure the winter is enough time though to finish them all, but have many parts already on stock.

1990s Extreme Punisher (dont worry, i only bought frame and fork)







1993 Germans Team Ultrastrong (one of my dream bikes from a german frame building legend, will get the full fillet brazed front and plus roller cam treatment and new paint...this is already a repaint)







1992 Brodie Sovereign (currently gets a new paint for the frame)







199x Bontrager Race Lite (not sure about the exact year - Rumpfy respect project)







1992 KLEIN Attitude UV Magenta/Fade (Campagnolo Record OR plan, so rather 2-3 years for the finish)








and there is a Salsa A La Carte, a 1989 Merlin Mountain and a 1993 Fat Chance Yo Eddy also waiting for the treat.....damn addiction. Let's hope for a long winter.

Best

Moritz


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Joe Steel said:


> Fresh white powder was already done when I picked it up. Leaning toward a black (mostly) XT build.
> Had an A-tac stem with a noodle painted to match.


So it'll pretty much look like this:











mauricer said:


> A couple of projects that have been waiting in the basement for a while now. Not sure the winter is enough time though to finish them all, but have many parts already on stock.
> and there is a Salsa A La Carte, a 1989 Merlin Mountain and a 1993 Fat Chance Yo Eddy also waiting for the treat.....damn addiction. Let's hope for a long winter.


Dude, thats a big backlog of projects. Send the Germans my way to free up your schedule.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> Dude, thats a big backlog of projects. Send the Germans my way to free up your schedule.


No kidding. Long list.


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

Rumpfy said:


> So it'll pretty much look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Austin Dave (Jul 7, 2010)

Wow, Moritz. Great bikes and I love the way yours turn out. Be sure to post 'em when they are done, or along the way!
D


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Joe Steel said:


> I've been envisioning something very similar! Probably black cable housing and a Flite saddle though. Where's that pic from?


SYN-CROSSIS on Retrobike.co.uk. BOTM winner I think, but there should be a whole long thread on it somewhere. I agree on the black housing, but I'd be inclined to leave the white saddle.


----------



## felixdelrio (May 27, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> Plenty of projects still.


Interesting thing in the middle. Looks familar ...


----------



## felixdelrio (May 27, 2006)

mauricer said:


> A couple of projects that have been waiting in the basement for a while now. Not sure the winter is enough time though to finish them all, but have many parts already on stock.
> 
> 1990s Extreme Punisher (dont worry, i only bought frame and fork)
> View attachment 1029792
> ...


Mo, this is not your colour. If you get bored with it just sell it to me (frame and fork) ...


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

According to Paul it was 93-98.

"That is an early '90's "expert" from the first batch. These were of my design but built by the Maxway, ltd. co. in Taiwan. The NTI trading company based here imported them and I was the designer and licensed my trademark. The frames were sold here, the U.K. and Germany from about 1993-1998. I used to do the prep and inspection of all the US sold versions so this one might have come through my shop."
"The first batch were very nice frames and did ride quite well."

I do need a fork for it. if you're holding....

[=DoubleCentury;12310701]What's the story on those? An effort to expand the brand? Aren't there some aluminum ones that only appeared in Europe or the UK?[/QUOTE]


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

felixdelrio said:


> Mo, this is not your colour. If you get bored with it just sell it to me (frame and fork) ...


What? You don't like the saddle and bars?


----------



## mauricer (Apr 15, 2011)

Rumpfy said:


> SYN-CROSSIS on Retrobike.co.uk. BOTM winner I think, but there should be a whole long thread on it somewhere. I agree on the black housing, but I'd be inclined to leave the white saddle.


here it is Der Schneemensch | MTB-News.de


----------



## mauricer (Apr 15, 2011)

girlonbike said:


> What? You don't like the saddle and bars?


Wasn't really attracted to much by those deer antlers.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

felixdelrio said:


> Interesting thing in the middle. Looks familar ...


Used to belong to Falk!


----------



## mauricer (Apr 15, 2011)

What make is the middle one?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

CarbonFrames Onyx #6 of 8.

MOMBAT: 1991 CarbonFrames elevated stay

MOMBAT: Calfee/Carbonframes History


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

DSCN1264 by SaddleUpBike, on Flickr


----------



## mauricer (Apr 15, 2011)

Rumpfy said:


> CarbonFrames Onyx #6 of 8.
> 
> MOMBAT: 1991 CarbonFrames elevated stay
> 
> MOMBAT: Calfee/Carbonframes History


Thanks E. Didn't even know they existed.


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

oh yeah, there are got to be a few gems in these piles!











































_I didn't mistype the number 4,000. I am selling 4,000 bikes as a lot. You will never see another posting like this on Craigslist! If you want to start a bike shop, have a bike shop, or just love bikes a little too much this is the opportunity for you! The bikes range anywhere from Trek's, Schwinn's and vintage stuff to your typical department store bikes. There are lots of kids bikes and a good amount of adult bikes. I am located in Wisconsin and can help arrange transport anywhere in the US. I am asking $20,000 for 4,000 bikes, which is just $5 per bike.

Feel free to call or email me with questions. Please enjoy the pics. Thanks!_
4,000 Bikes For Sale as a Lot! Start a Bike Shop


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

mauricer said:


> Thanks E. Didn't even know they existed.


Super rare...so rare that they're virtually unknown and therefore possibly not worth what they should be. I'm a sucker for odd ball bikes though!



banks said:


> oh yeah, there are got to be a few gems in these piles!
> 
> _I didn't mistype the number 4,000. I am selling 4,000 bikes as a lot. You will never see another posting like this on Craigslist! If you want to start a bike shop, have a bike shop, or just love bikes a little too much this is the opportunity for you! The bikes range anywhere from Trek's, Schwinn's and vintage stuff to your typical department store bikes. There are lots of kids bikes and a good amount of adult bikes. I am located in Wisconsin and can help arrange transport anywhere in the US. I am asking $20,000 for 4,000 bikes, which is just $5 per bike. _


_

If you could sell each bike for $10, you'd double your money! Did you ask him if he could ship? _


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Super rare...so rare that they're virtually unknown and therefore possibly not worth what they should be. I'm a sucker for odd ball bikes though!


Lots of flex in those spindly stays? You always like a soft rear end.


----------



## huelse (Jan 30, 2004)

Once I owned both these frames. Each one had a little different details. The ride was comfortable, but not flexy. Everyone who did a quick test ride came back surprised: "I didn't believe before but this thing actually works."


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

DoubleCentury said:


> Lots of flex in those spindly stays? You always like a soft rear end.


I can't say first hand yet, but I trust Huelse's assessment. Slowly getting closer. Maybe by KV16.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Stan4000bikes


banks said:


> oh yeah, there are got to be a few gems in these piles!
> View attachment 1031053
> 
> View attachment 1031054
> ...


----------



## mfh126 (Jul 31, 2007)

*Tomac*

Here's my winter project.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

jeff said:


> Stan4000bikes


Haha, nice throw back pull!



mfh126 said:


> Here's my winter project.


Looks like it might be a pretty clean team issue Goose?


----------



## phattruth (Apr 22, 2012)

Just picked up a black Yeti Kokopelli frame. I hope to be able to get it built up this winter. I'll post pics later.


----------



## mfh126 (Jul 31, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> Looks like it might be a pretty clean team issue Goose?


It's not too bad. The decals are nicked up in some spots, and there's a bit of surface rust in a few small areas on the frame. The fork is in need of a refresh due to scratches and rust, so I'm going to have it powder coated. I might add some repro "Mongoose" decals for the downtube, but the rest of the frame will remain as-is.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

*Ready for more projects*

found couple more vintage craftsman tool chests that were extremely dirty and took 2 days to clean. As far as tool boxes go they are a 10th of the price of snap on and mac and do the job just the same. and some more organization with bikes


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Roland Green


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

ameybrook said:


> Roland Green


 2001 Canadian champion,Norba xc champion,Norba short track champion, world cup overall champion, plus 2001 UCI world champion. The only Canadian rider to really dominate the euros and US. All in one year at the height 2001. my hero this poster hung in a local shop for years until it closed its doors and the owner phoned me cuz he knew I loved it.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

rismtb said:


> 2001 Canadian champion,Norba xc champion,Norba short track champion, world cup overall champion, plus 2001 UCI world champion. The only Canadian rider to really dominate the euros and US. All in one year at the height 2001. my hero this poster hung in a local shop for years until it closed its doors and the owner phoned me cuz he knew I loved it.


His career didn't end so well.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

wadda ya mean eh?


DoubleCentury said:


> His career didn't end so well.


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

No VRC projects this year except parting out my kid's bike.

I did pick this up to mess around with though... thinking dirt drop with bar cons?

First thing I thought of when I came across it was a VVA Topanga: https://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/official-victor-vincente-america-thread-289595-5.html#post7263115


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

rismtb said:


> wadda ya mean eh?


Convicted doper.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

true but minor still my hero


ameybrook said:


> Convicted doper.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

beautiful history behind the Soma "so much has changed... back then mtb stood for something not just something you did" so true


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Nine old Ritcheys hanging together. That red one is awesome. I am assuming you aren't stopping until you have every fillet brazed bike TR sent to Vancouver?


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

J_Westy said:


> No VRC projects this year except parting out my kid's bike.
> 
> I did pick this up to mess around with though... thinking dirt drop with bar cons?
> 
> First thing I thought of when I came across it was a VVA Topanga: https://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/official-victor-vincente-america-thread-289595-5.html#post7263115


You are going to feel every bump in the trail with those little tires.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

rismtb said:


> 2001 Canadian champion,Norba xc champion,Norba short track champion, world cup overall champion, plus 2001 UCI world champion. The only Canadian rider to really dominate the euros and US. All in one year at the height 2001. my hero this poster hung in a local shop for years until it closed its doors and the owner phoned me cuz he knew I loved it.


Wouldn't Alison Sydor be a better choice then?


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Hey ccmdoc, I have that rear brake for you. If you need it.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

heroine not hero



Rumpfy said:


> Wouldn't Alison Sydor be a better choice then?


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

ha ha no I am being bridled by work now. As I mentioned before 80%+ of Ritcheys came to Canada mostly distributed out of Vancouver thru Grayson Baine and the Rocky Mountian relationship. Still amazed at the finds around here.


tductape said:


> Nine old Ritcheys hanging together. That red one is awesome. I am assuming you aren't stopping until you have every fillet brazed bike TR sent to Vancouver?


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

I'm stalled on anything like a real project, but I have been tinkering with a new errand bike. This one was too silly to not grab - it's a swiss cheese themed Cilo city bike.








I think it was some sort of bike share loaner/rental originally.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Easily, my favorite bike.


----------



## albatros38 (Jan 23, 2008)

The winter project is a early Merlin with type II fork and some other nice parts.


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

"if you love bikes a little too much"


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

Working on a Breezer clone. My yard looked like the guys yard on Craiglist, just threw out 400 rims and 200 frames (don't worry, nothing "good"). Anyway I have 80 crates full of various parts from various eras and types of cycling. No, I have no idea what I have, it is too much to know. So I'm going to try and build it as close as I can get to the real thing without spending any money except to have it nickle plated when finished. i'm not going to chase "correct' parts, something close will work for the when and if the right thing comes along. So far, some gold hoops and 36 hole phill wood hubs for starters. Have more to do but I'll be building a shed first....


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## Obi (Oct 16, 2005)

hollister said:


>


Stop it. You're giving me flashbacks of having to fix one of those stupid extended bolt mounts. Man I don't miss those. PITA to adjust also.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

ha ha roller cams, never ran them always thought they were heavy with all that excess metal and were they really any better than canti's?


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

That thing is so cool Hollister. Great project.



rismtb said:


> ha ha roller cams, never ran them always thought they were heavy with all that excess metal and were they really any better than canti's?


 Best to stay away from them.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Bet it's not ready by the middle of March though. Sweetness for sure!


----------



## mauricer (Apr 15, 2011)

albatros38 said:


> The winter project is a early Merlin with type II fork and some other nice parts.
> 
> View attachment 1033714


Schweet. I might have that rollercam you are looking for. @albatros38 PM me.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

Ritchey Ultra by SaddleUpBike, on Flickr


----------



## YakimaDeathYaks (Aug 15, 2012)

*1985/86 Salsa A La Carte*

Here my winterish project. It might still be winter in ND when i get it back from getting painted and a ding fixed in the toptube.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

That might take more than a winter to get back.


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

Got this together yesterday...breezer clone. Enjoy..


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Spring is in the air.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

rev106 said:


> View attachment 1045945
> 
> 
> Got this together yesterday...breezer clone. Enjoy..


Wow, that will certainly turn heads out on the trails.

That bike deserves a thread....

Steve


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

Hardly vintage but built this up for my brother.

This was the starting point:









Someone had a really comfy saddle and horrible suspension seatpost and what I consider in the running for the worst suspension fork ever. Was pushing close to 35 lbs when I got it. I believe this was the last year of the privateers. Has a 1 1/8" head tube. I've got 2 other 1" bontragers and got sick of trying to find 1" SID's so jumped on this when I saw it on ebay.


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Wow, that will certainly turn heads out on the trails.
> 
> That bike deserves a thread....
> 
> Steve


It's been in my head to do it for a while, kept the whole thing around 100 bucks including the plating. Vintage bits sourced from my backyard...ride good brakes are scary, fun bike.


----------



## Rocket Dog (Mar 7, 2012)

In the process of rebuilding a 1990 Rockhopper Comp that I rescued from a pile of scrap metal.

















































Many of the components were/are beyond saving due to years of neglect and winter riding, the crank tapers are rounded out, headset is pitted and "indexed", and the brakes and derailleurs are shot. The good news is that the frame and fork are in very good condition except for a little surface rust and the obvious fact that the original paint had to go.

Bye bye scratched up red.








Hello Cro-Mo








Primer on








First coat of paint








New decals from Ian at DNFive, good quality and very detailed








On they go








Here is the frame after I sprayed it three times with a Polyurathane based clear coat, very tough and shiny.

















Next up, building this up in time for spring.


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

Wow, that looks great! good job!


----------



## Rocket Dog (Mar 7, 2012)

rev106 said:


> Wow, that looks great! good job!


Thanks! Now to get the rest of the build looking as nice.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

That Rockhopper has no idea how lucky it is!


----------



## Rocket Dog (Mar 7, 2012)

Rumpfy said:


> That Rockhopper has no idea how lucky it is!


Thanks, and it just got luckier with a newly built wheelset XTR M950 rear and a Chris King front on Mavic X517s. The original LX hubs needed new cones, bearings and the rear bearing cover is falling out, with the amount of work already put in I opted to not skimp on the wheels. It should be completed sometime late next week, pics to come.


----------



## peter.thedrake (Aug 6, 2009)

Nice choice on the wheels. Looking forward to pictures of the finished Rockhopper.


----------



## orvil (Feb 19, 2016)

*My project this winter*

Not a mtn bike really but my just completed gravel bike. It was a 12 speed Takara I purchased new in college in '81. It had 52/43 T/A chain rings and a 12/28 freewheel. Removed the big ring, front derailleur, added a stem adapter and spare stem/bar brake lever combo from my 29er. Still running 27" rims with Kenda cyclocross tires. Its a blast on the gravel roads around my house. Light and lively cro-mo frame and upright comfort.


----------



## Rocket Dog (Mar 7, 2012)

The Rockhopper is done, at least until I come across a decent more period specific crankset and some skinwall tires.




























Now to rebuild a Manitou 1 for this beast.


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

Not super proud of this one but, here it is. 1993 Yeti Pro FRO

Started here:


And today:




YST 1 1/4" threaded headset
Answer A-TAC quill stem
Answer Hyperlite bars
XTR M900 shifter/brakes, derailleurs, 
Topline cranks
TNT Performance hubs on Mavic M231 rims
ControlTech post
Flite Ti saddle
Ringle cages

Thanks laffeaux for the help with the ferrules. Still needs a shakedown ride. Will probably change a few things before it's done.

*Edit:* blog post with trail pics --> here

Starting to dig this bike more.
Sea Otter cross country course


The YETI with Missy Giove and John Parker :thumbsup:


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

looks great.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Joe Steel said:


> Not super proud of this one but, here it is.


Don't be silly, that looks awesome!

Love a nice white/black build....looks clean and fast.

Steve


----------

